

Crowdsourced game dev startup progression – GameStarter.io - plummet

Have posted here before around my crowdsourced game development start up.
Interested to know
What does crowdsourcing mean to you? Would you compete in a competition for $ to come up with the idea for a game or mechanic and concept from another&#x27;s game idea?
======
jay_kyburz
The hard part of game dev is the implementation. High level ideas or mechanics
are easy. The real challenge is how it all all the little decisions fit
together to form a whole.

To me crowdsourcing is about connecting with users and giving them an
opportunity to be excited about the game and participate in it's development.

~~~
jay_kyburz
Oh Sorry, now that I look at your website I see I have confused
crowd_sourcing_ with crowd_funding_.

Given what I said about about all the little components coming together being
the hard part, I find it hard to imagine how a "crowd" could make a game.

